# الجواب الشاف اين يعمل مهندس الميكاترونكس (باللغة الالمانية)



## اوبان (11 يونيو 2009)

In welchen Branchen können Mechatronik Ingenieure arbeiten?

Mechatronik Ingenieure werden in jeder Branche gesucht, in der technische Produkte ganzheitlich eingesetzt werden, d.h. Systeme, die automatisch Daten und Signale erfassen, analysieren, auswerten und anschließend diese selbst in Kräfte und Bewegungen umsetzen.

Zu den möglichen Berufsfeldern gehören:
Fahrzeugtechnik
Automatisierungstechnik
Robotik
Flugsystemtechnik
Medizintechnik
Ingenieurbüro
Technische Sachverständigung


----------



## ahmedmecha (12 يونيو 2009)

لا أعتقد أن هناك من يفهم الالمانيـــــه فهلا تواضعت قليلا وكتبت بالعربية.


----------



## الطيبات (14 يونيو 2009)

استخدمت جوجل وهذه ترجمته بالانجليش 


In what industries can Mechatronics engineers work? 

Mechatronics engineers are sought in any industry in which products are holistic, ie Systems that automatically collect data and signals, analyze, evaluate, and then even in these forces and movements to implement. 

Among the possible career fields include: 
Fahrzeugtechnik 
Automation Technology 
Robotics 
Flight Systems 
Medical 
Ingenieurbüro 
Technical Appraisal


----------



## اوبان (30 يونيو 2009)

*نعتذر عن التاخير بسبب الامتحانات*

In welchen Branchen können Mechatronik Ingenieure arbeiten
)في اي المجالات يستطيع مهندس الميكاترونكس ان يعمل)?

Mechatronik Ingenieure werden in jeder Branche gesucht, in der technische Produkte ganzheitlich eingesetzt werden, d.h. Systeme, die automatisch Daten und Signale erfassen, analysieren, auswerten und anschließend diese selbst in Kräfte und Bewegungen umsetzen.
)يستطيع مهندس الميكاترونكس العمل في كثير من المجالات التي هي عبارة عن اتحاد من عدة مجالات(
Zu den möglichen Berufsfeldern gehören:
(مثل هذه المجالات)
Fahrzeugtechnik
(automotive engineering )
Automatisierungstechnik
(	automation technology )
Robotik
(robots)
Flugsystemtechnik
(airplane system)
Medizintechnik
(medical technology)
Ingenieurbüro
(engineering consultants)
Technische Sachverständigung
(Technical Appraisal)


----------

